
Datasets Over Algorithms - aficionado
http://edge.org/response-detail/26587
======
icaromedeiros
Great provocation. I really missed the references for the algorithms, dataset
publication and breakthrough announcements. Interesting follow-up here
[https://twitter.com/drewconway/status/699728784455573504](https://twitter.com/drewconway/status/699728784455573504)

